# Como pruebo un fototransistor con mi multimetro



## Isai Castro (Dic 17, 2008)

Nesecito conocer una manera de probar mi fototransistor con la ayuda de mi multimetro


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2008)

Con solo un multimetro solo si tiene probador de transistores, colocas el transistor en el probador y la beta (hfe) debe variar con la luz que reciba

Si el multimetro no cuenta con probador de transistores entonces tienes que armar un circuito de polarizacion con resistencias y medir la corriente de colector, debe variar conforme el transistor reciba mas o menos luz..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2008)

Puedes medir resistencia entre colector (+) y emisor (-) multímetro en Ω * 2000 y exponerlo al sol y oscuridad, la resistencia debe cambiar (Mucho)


----------



## ROJITAS (Nov 13, 2010)

asi es tienen mucha razon , funciona en ambos conceptos... prueba.


----------

